# Spark plug gap?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

What spark plug gap do you guys use. I know haynes and all the spark plug manufactorers use .44 but in the manual for my car it says to use .39-.43 Which should I use or is it not a big enough difference to notice?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with what the manual says. It was made by Nissan but the Haynes Manual was not.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Is setting it at say 0.39 opposed to 0.43 going to have much of a difference on the plug? Well I guess it is only 0.04 of a difference which is not much....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Chances are, that your feeler gauges are not even that accurate.


----------

